# Any Good campsites In Switzerland



## steveo (Mar 7, 2010)

Hi,

We are travelling to Lake Garda in our Motorhome and will take the quick route this year through France and pay the tolls... For the last 6 years we have gone through Germany.

For a change we are going to stop in Switzerland, any ideas?

We have 3 kids aged 11,11 and 6 and a big dog, who loves the water, but it is essential the kids have a swimming pool.

We are only going to stop over for 2 nights before going en route to Peschiera del Garda.

Any tips on sites / and routes

Kind regards

Steve


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Have a look at Camping Schwimmbad Mühleye, at Visp.
Or even Camping de la Sarvaz, at Saillon.
And Camping du Botza, at Vetroz.

All are top quality and have super pools.

If your route into Switzerland is via Lake Geneva ( Lac Leman ), go on to Martigny and all these sites are in the Rhone Valley with routes to Italy via Simplon, Gotthard and Grand St Bernard.

Our favourite country.


----------



## steveo (Mar 7, 2010)

not really sure of the route so anywhere on the north / west of switzerland looks good to us as seems the best way through


Any routes to avoid - using via michellin to plan route - any tunnels to avoid?


----------



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

Lovely country but just be aware how expensive switzerland is - so expensive that in many german border towns you will find lots of swiss people loading their cars to the bumpstops with german shopping, servicing, new tyres etc.

We frequently go through it but dont often stop these days. last time we wanted to stop we stopped at the stellplatz in bad Sackingen, nice little border town and the black forest will issue a free travel pass which you can use to go via train into basle for free.


----------



## steveo (Mar 7, 2010)

Visp is looking like our best distination of choice, well the wife has decided anyway... thank you for your help


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

We have stayed at the campsite in Visp alongside the Lido where you pay for camping. From there you can get the train to Zermatt for fantastic views of the Matterhorn. bear in mind, train rides in Switzerland are expensive.


----------



## steveo (Mar 7, 2010)

Do I assume right that you have to pay for swimming then????


----------



## steveo (Mar 7, 2010)

Do I assume right that you have to pay for swimming then????


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Earlier this year, we combined a quick 1 week tour of Switzerland with our 6 week Germany tour.
We used ACSI exclusively, but note, there are expensive taxes on top of the ACSI price and most sites even charge extra for waste bags.
We talked about this to a site owner who did not charge and she told us that the other sites should not charge.
It seemed to us that every little place to park, except well away from a town, would have a parking meter. Even some rough waste ground outside a swimming pool had a meter!
They seem to want money for everything Money Money Money.
We did try to go over the Furka Pass, but had to turn around as it was closed. We went under and put the van on a train. The cost was just over 30 SF which we thought was reasonable as the detour would have been massive!
Some of the Swiss seem to think they are better than everybody else, maybe because they have more spending power, but we did find the odd one very nice and helpful.
The views are very nice, but it is not very camper van friendly and is expensive, which we were prepared for.
Would we return? No, except to transit!
We have talked about this to others and the people we have spoken to felt similar, but I expect some we have not spoken to would have differing experience!
I forgot to say, we also spent 5 days in Switzerland last year, but stayed on one site.
Regarding our German tour and last years German tour. Every German we have met, without exception, have been so very very nice


----------



## PF13 (Aug 2, 2013)

If you are going to Garda from the UK, what about going through Austria via the Fern Pass?

We camped in Innsbrook and the lovely site (Camping Natterersee) was up in the hills just out of the city and had lake swimming. A walk up in the hills from the campsite is possible and the city itself is great. There is a ski jump and you can go the top of the jump and admire the views.

Coming down through southern Germany to the Fern pass means that you can take in Ulm and also the fairy tale castle (Neuschwanstein).

Just a suggestion.


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

steveo said:


> Do I assume right that you have to pay for swimming then????


Hmmmm, never went in the pool so I cannot answer that. At a guess I would say no. As the campsite is alongside the Lido, it can get a little noisy in the evenings until all the kids leave. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Bob


----------



## steveo (Mar 7, 2010)

Every year for last 6 years or so we have gone through germany - so fancied a different route this time - hoping the tolls will out weigh the petrol used and the time spent will be well used in the ppol...


Well I am off in an hour - may chat when enroute, thank you all for your comments...

By the way i just yesterday had my Transit motorhome - ( not listed in profile as new)... Remapped to be more fuel effecient.. I hope - the power increase is exponentially brilliant so far but havent done a long run yet

Ciao


----------



## steveo (Mar 7, 2010)

Every year for last 6 years or so we have gone through germany - so fancied a different route this time - hoping the tolls will out weigh the petrol used and the time spent will be well used in the ppol...


Well I am off in an hour - may chat when enroute, thank you all for your comments...

By the way i just yesterday had my Transit motorhome - ( not listed in profile as new)... Remapped to be more fuel effecient.. I hope - the power increase is exponentially brilliant so far but havent done a long run yet

Ciao


----------



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

what about

http://www.campinglausannevidy.ch/

We stayed here with our kids on our way to Lake Garda. No swimming pool, but you do have Lac Leman ( Lake Geneva) right there! We went on to visit Glacier du Diablerets, took a tractor ride across the glacier, and then crossed the Alps via the St Bernard Pass - interesting museum and St Bernard puppies.

From this camp site you can walk into Ouchy and Lausanne. There are MacDonalds and other cheaper eateries around


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *PF13 Wrote: *If you are going to Garda from the UK, what about going through Austria via the Fern Pass?
> 
> We camped in Innsbrook and the lovely site (Camping Natterersee) was up in the hills just out of the city and had lake swimming. A walk up in the hills from the campsite is possible and the city itself is great. There is a ski jump and you can go the top of the jump and admire the views.
> 
> ...


Good choice. You could even keep heading east from Innsbrook and see the lakes beyond Salzberg and not bother with Garda at all!! 

I thought that Austrian lakes were just superb. Halstatt and Grunldesee are simply stunning. Blog from 2012 here Germany and Austria 2012

So many choices!!

I love Switzerland. The Jungrau Valley up from Interlaken is just Awsome. Switzerland 2011


----------

